#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Acesso Liberado via HTTPS no PfSense

## faelldantas

Pessoal boa tarde,

Por questoes de hardware tive que implementar a versão 1.2.1 do PfSense.

Aqui na empresa ele é o servidor proxy, com o squid, squidguard e lightsquid.

Por ser uma instituição financeira temos todos os acessos bloqueados e apenas liberados alguns sites, entao "temos" todo o controle da internet. Determinados sites só com autorização da diretoria e assim por diante.

Notei esses dias que um computador que tem o acesso totalmente bloqueado estava acessando o hotmail, fiz o mesmo teste em minha maquina e verifiquei que acessos via https ele nao esta filtrando e esta liberando o acesso normalmente.

Já fizemos uma cotação para trocar nossa maquina para ser instalada a versão mais recente do pfsense.

Minha dúvida é a seguinte, temos essa maquina funcionando perfeitamente bem, para trocarmos teremos que formatar e "refazer" quase tudo pois já verifiquei que ela nao deixa atualizar para a versao 2.1.

Nessa nova versão 2.1, será que corrige esse problema? Na versão que estou utlizando, tem como corrigir isso?

Fico no aguardo.

----------


## MDdantas

Lembre-se que Proxy transparente não filtra HTTPS! Não será esse o seu caso?

----------


## faelldantas

Bom dia,

Realmente estou utilizando proxy transparente.

No caso vou ter que configurar ele para deixar de ser transparente e outra coisa, dessa forma vou ter que sair em cada máquina configurando aquela opção do ie, chrome ou mozilla? Ou apenas desmarcando a opção de proxy transparente já vai funcionar?

Obrigado pela dica!!!

----------


## dhector2000

Aqui na empresa eu precisei bloquear o Facebook de algumas máquinas. Tbm uso Proxy transparente. Segui este tutorial http://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=60745.0 e obtive sucesso. Dá um pouco de trabalho mas funcionou.

----------


## MDdantas

Segue o post do nosso amigo Dhector2000 que você vai bloquear pelo firewall o a porta 443. Agora lembre-se de bloquear especificando os ips dos websites que utilizam o protocolo https. E em relação a atualização, basta realizar um backup que gera um arquivo (*.xml).

Agora se queres bloquear pelo squid, vai ter que tirar o transparente e ir em cada máquina colocar a configuração no browser ou então vc cria um script.


Abraços

----------

